# Extrema 2



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

ANy INfo on the new extrema 2. they look like a sweet gun. any info would be appreciated i think i may trade my shiny franchi in this week for the camo beretta. if anyone wants to buy a nice 612 franchi let me know
[email protected]


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have been looking hard at one myself. Three major changes that I like

[1] The adjustable stock length. The gun comes with a 1" and 1/2" spacer that is easily changed. It can be set up with only one or both. Giving a person three different stock lengths to fit you! Plus it has the Hydra recoil incorporated with these adjustment! Having shot it recently with some heavy loads the recoil was very light!

[2] They changed the thickness and position of the grip. This gun now feels better and it balanced the gun out. I was never comfortable with the feel of the Extrema, but loved the feel of the new ExtII

[3] All metal parts both external and internal are dipped to prevent corrosion. This is new and not a great big issue for most of us up here, but those hunting in salt conditions are very pleased!

Otherwise the gun is the same as before. I like the rubber grips on the forearm and also the stock. Still does not feel like wood, but is a lot better than before!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I have this gun, I have had it for a few months now, but I was wondering if anybody else has one yet because the last few times ive used it, it has misfired like 4 times. so I was wondering if anybody else was having problems with one? my beretta Urika has never misfired(or jammed for that matter :wink: ) since the day I have owned it.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike Lundberg said:


> I have this gun, I have had it for a few months now, but I was wondering if anybody else has one yet because the last few times ive used it, it has misfired like 4 times. so I was wondering if anybody else was having problems with one? my beretta Urika has never misfired(or jammed for that matter :wink: ) since the day I have owned it.


I haven't heard of any real cycling problems with the x2. My X1 has worked flawlessly since I bought it 3 years ago. Are you having trouble with one particular load or anything you run throught it? I take it the gun is kept reasonably clean. Would need a little more specific info on whats happening to even take a guess. You might want to take it back to where you bought it if it continues, and have them check it out while the warranty is still good.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

yes it is kept very clean and dry of oil. 2 misfires were with cheep federal steel. one was a winchester steel load and one was a fiochi golden pheasant shell. its not the cycling its just not fireing at all. the primer looks untouched.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Mike,
Call me when you get a chance.
Jim Heggeness
Fargo, ND
701-298-8078


----------



## mwakely (Nov 24, 2005)

I have shot my Extrema 2 with NO PROBLEMS! I broke the gun in by shooting 2 boxes of standard hunting loads. I have never had a miss fire of cycle failure. I have shot it on 90 degree days and I have shot it on 20 degree days and like I said never had a problem. I LOVE MY EXTREMA!


----------



## KurtRLehman (Oct 16, 2005)

My Xtrema 1 Has only skipped a couple times skeet shooting at below freezing temps in winter here in Alaska! Excellent Gun! you could have a little junk or a bure in the locking lug receses. Its probably not locking up all the way. I would clean everything really well and then take it out and pound a couple boxes of hot loads through it. make sure you use a high quality lube. this a pretty good break in for Benelli's rotating bolt. 
Give it a try.
Good Luck Kurt


----------

